# The PGA Championship thread



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Make your picks.

I'm going to do something I haven't done for any of the majors this year..........I'm going to pick Tiger. I think he is ready to end his slump.

Two other picks: Dustin Johnson or Matt Kuchar to finally break through at a major.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Happening a few hundred yards from my home. I'll pick Zachary Johnson, but I don't know.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

It's kind of hard to make an accurate prediction, because anyone can potentially win this thing: provided that they play exceptionally well. But, if I had to wager I'd say, I like Johnson's chances as well. I think this golf course suits him really well, so I'm expecting great things from him. My other picks would have to be, Tiger (he's overdue and will eventually get one) and Jason Day. I'm not all too confident about Day's chances, I mean, he really needs to play spectacularly for all 4 rounds to bring this one home. Maybe Phil could pull another upset and stick it to the man! Or the Donald could finally live up to his name! The possibilities are not limitless, but they are surely exciting. 

My body and soul are ready. Only a few hours to go before play commences. :guitar::trp:


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks like Mr. Furyk's energy level is off the charts. The man is doing spectacular work out there, but can he sustain? I think not, but you never know. I thought the course would play a little tougher, but it looks like guys are going out there and posting solid numbers. The next three days should be interesting. 

They said that they cut the rough last night, but from the looks of it, it's still pretty deep. >.>;


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Not the start I was expecting from Tiger. Had it at -2 early, but ended up at +1.

He's a hard guy to figure out nowadays.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I've got a good feeling about Lee Westwood.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Furyk qualifies as a geezer. I am negotiating with Granny Weatherwax for intervention-as-needed. So far she wants my #1 bowling ball... got to get her to accept #2. If I were dealing with Magrat that would be easy - #2 is prettier.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Adam Scott seems to be rolling.

My picks, as usual, are not making me look like a particularly good prognosticator.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Dufner was on fire yesterday. Hardly seemed like a major with how low the scores were.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

No wind, enough rain to soften the course. Today and tomorrow won't be much different.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I have bribed Nanny Ogg to try to influence Granny Weatherwax. I wrote lyrics for another verse in Nanny's 'Porcupine' song. So far my plan is working; Furyk is hanging in there.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Anyone but Westwood!,...just don't like him. I'm going with my boy Jim for this one.


----------

